# 使命など関係ない



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
Can someone help me to translate this sentence ? That's came from a game (but in japanese):
もはや_使命_など関係ない……。貴様らは、この私が地獄へと送る...
Thanks for your replies


----------



## 涼宮

Hello,

This doesn't have to do with the mission anymore, you will send me to hell.

使命 「しめい」 mission, errand, message.


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks *涼宮*, but I have a question: Doesn't 私が the subject of the second sentence ? Because it seems a bit weird, here. 
For the context, the speaker from the game is a boss who just lose. I don't know if it's change anything...


----------



## kenjoluma

私が is a subject, yes.
Which part do you find weird?


----------



## JapanForever

Hi,
The second part. I don't know really who is the subject. The particle は and が confused me...


----------



## 涼宮

Here you have a useful article about that difference. http://nihonshock.com/2010/02/particles-the-difference-between-wa-and-ga/


----------



## JapanForever

So, wa is the topic of the sentence and ga is the subject of the sentence, isn't it ? So, doesn't it "I will send you to hell" ? 
Sorry with my question...-_-


----------



## kenjoluma

JapanForever said:


> So, wa is the topic of the sentence and ga is the subject of the sentence, isn't it ? So, doesn't it "I will send you to hell" ?
> Sorry with my question...-_-



Exactly.


----------



## JapanForever

So is it "I don't have with this mission anymore. I will send you to hell." isn't it ?


----------



## kenjoluma

JapanForever said:


> So is it "I don't have with this mission anymore. I will send you to hell." isn't it ?


How many times do I need to approve of your traslation to make you feel secure enough?
You're fantastic. Be proud of yourself.

(actually, "now, it has nothing to do with the mission. I will send you bastards to hell" is more like it.)

[EDIT]
Oh... I see.
I guess Suzumiya made a mistake. She got that wrong.


----------



## JapanForever

Yes, it's why I wanted to be sure. It's okay for me now. 
But thanks you a lot, kenjoluma.


----------

